# RIP Casey



## Germanlover (May 3, 2012)

I lost my Casey Sept 2010.. She was 7 years old.. I lost her to a bloat.. 
I came home from work on a friday night, and I noticed she was acting funny. She wouldnt play or anything.. I was really concerned for her.. So I took her to the vet that night.. They did this test and her liver was enlarged.. They did a scan and said her stomach was getting ready to turn.. 

Around 3 AM her heart stopped and they got her back but she needed surgery, I told them, no it cost 4,000 dollars so I made the worst decison ever in 3 Am.. I had to put my sweet girl Casey down.. It was the most heartbreaking ever for me.. I knew that night My casey was dying on me. I know there was nothing I can do about it.. I know I gave Casey a good life.. I had to think of her and not me, Knowing how much pain she must have be in.. 

I miss my casey terribly.. I got Madison the next day, my new german puppy, I had to get a dog for Star.. I knew Star would grieve herself to death, Her and Casey was best friends.. Star had a rough time with it.. 
Casey was 7, Now Star is 7.. I worry about her.. But that is me for ya, I am a worry mama.. 

Sept will be 2 years since Casey's death.. I miss you Casey and I love you! She was my 1st german shepherd.. I love this breed.. 

I miss my best friend.. and I know Star misses you too Casey.. RIP my sweet girl!


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am sorry for your loss. It is funny, but I think I am just as sad for our Aussie as I am for us as we deal with the sudden death of our boy Jackson. Addie and Jackson were joined at the hip and she is very confused right now.
Sheilah


----------

